

 WordPress.com Creator Raises $29.5M - bootload
http://gigaom.com/2008/01/22/wordpresscom-creator-raises-29m/

======
mojuba
First time I see an investment figure which is an 99.99-style. Is that for
tricking the investor it's not too much, or what? :)

